# STK - Strickland Metals



## Realist (26 July 2006)

Market Cap of only $8M.

Potential for a large amount of gold. Maybe 260,000 ounces...

Promising drilling results announced today.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chris1983 (10 July 2007)

This is my latest spec play.  Market cap is 10.4 million.  Not bad.  Below is from the announcement released on the 28th June.

*ALLOY TO ACQUIRE ADVANCED COPPER-GOLD PROJECT IN LAOS*

_Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) signed to acquire up to an 80% interest in “Nam Thong” Copper-Gold Project in Xiang Khouang province, Lao PDR (Laos), through joint venture with Nilandon Mining Group.

The Nam Thong Project is located at junction between the Truongson Foldbelt, hosting Oxiana’s Sepon copper-gold mine (4.5 Moz Au and 1.8 Mt Cu), and the Loei Foldbelt, hosting Pan Australian’s Phu Bia (2.0 Moz Au and 1.2 Mt Cu) and Puthep copper-gold deposits and Kingsgate Consolidated’s Chatree gold mine (4.0 Moz Au and 28 Moz Ag).

Gold is currently being mined within the Project Area on an 8 sq km mining lease *using artisanal methods*. Gold and copper anomalism within the Project Area extends for over 4 kms.

A 300 sq km exploration and mining concession has been applied for by Nilandon which covers the mining lease and an area to the east where there are two additional copper anomalies, each with a strike length of 8 kms.

The mining lease within the Project Area has approvals for open cut mining and drilling.

No drilling or modern exploration has previously been undertaken in the Project Area. Alloy to embark on priority exploration program_

*SHARE STRUCTURE AND CASH POSITION*

Shares on issue: *69,300,000 (quoted 56,625,000)*
Current price: $0.15
Market Capitalisation: $10.4 million
Listed options on issue: *35,000,000*
Current price: $0.05
Exercise date: 6 April 2009

Cash on hand: approximately *$2.2 million*

Now what makes a good spec play?  

*Location(proven success in the area)
Proof that mineralisation exists in the area
Small amount of shares on issue
Management.*

This baby has it all.  The Board is strong and has some vast experience.  See below.

_Peter Harold - Non-Executive Chairman Managing Director Sally Malay Mining
Chairman –Territory Uranium

Dr. Jayson Meyers – Managing Director Assoc Prof Curtin University Ex Great Central Mines Group

Peter Hepburn-Brown – Executive Director Also Kasbah Resources Ex Harmony Gold, Great Central Mines, WMC

Kevin Hart – Non-Executive Director and Company Secretary Partner Endeavour Corporate_

Peter Harold is the Managing Director os Sally Mallay and we all know how successful Sally Mallay has been.  The strong board really attracted me to this speculative play.

Now we have two large and successfull copper/gold companies in LAOS.  One is Oxiana and the other Pan Australia.  Both have market caps in excess of a billion dollars.

I like the fact they have been mining gold within the area using artisanal methods.  Shows proof that there is definately gold there.

Below is an image showing the location of their projects.


----------



## chris1983 (11 July 2007)

Not many sellers left on the sell side for this one..buyers are munching away.  No major movements just yet..but it does look very promising. Keep a close eye guys...any news and it could move up fast.


----------



## benwex (13 July 2007)

Chris,

I have been watching Alloy for a few weeks now and have been accumulating.

Finally all the sellers at 18c are gone...

Lets hope for some good announcements in the weeks coming..


----------



## nizar (16 July 2007)

benwex said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have been watching Alloy for a few weeks now and have been accumulating.
> 
> ...




This one looks good to me.
Solid resistance at 20c, evident on the 1-year chart.
Bit of volume on todays break.

I may pick up a few on 2mrw open.

I see Chris is on this as well. As we well know, hes not new to the art of picking winners.


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

Ann. 6 September

*FURTHER HIGH GRADE RESULTS AND DISCOVERY OF NEW MINERALISED SYSTEM*

HIGHLIGHTS

  Additional sampling results from Nam Thong confirm consistent high base metal grades
(up to 19% Cu, 15% Pb, 9% Zn)
  Discovery of a new base metal occurrence 30 km to east of Nam Thong prospect highlights the regional mineral potential of project area


:70:


Sp - 13.5c. Doesn't seem much for sale.


----------



## coolcricket (30 November 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am only new to investing, but was looking at this company as a possible spec buy. I notice they are mainly focusing on gold in WA, but are also exploring Laos. At 12 cents, it appears to have some potential. Anyone got any up-to-date opinions of the company? Thanks.


----------



## Anmar (9 June 2011)

AYR had a massive Gold find today, share price up 96%, hope it keeps coming in this depressed market.
Anmar


----------



## youngone (9 June 2011)

Anmar said:


> AYR had a massive Gold find today, share price up 96%, hope it keeps coming in this depressed market.
> Anmar




Did you jumped in?


----------



## Anmar (10 June 2011)

I already have 25,000 so its a good result so far!
Anmar


----------



## greggles (17 November 2017)

A disappointing result at AYR's Ophara Project west of Broken Hill.



> The RC drill program has not encountered any sulphides to explain the EM anomalies independently interpreted from the recent helicopter-borne VTEM survey.




The market sent Alloy Resources down 50% to 0.4c.


----------



## System (19 August 2020)

On August 19th, 2020, Alloy Resources Limited (AYR) changed its name and ASX code to Strickland Metals Limited (STK).


----------



## greggles (5 May 2021)

Strickland Metals making some gains today following news that it has moved to 100% ownership of the Horse Well Gold Project after Silver Lake Resources accepted its offer of $1.75 million for SLR's 37% interest in the project.

STK is raising up to $5,053,818 (before costs) via a pro-rata entitlements issue that will fund the acquisition as well as working capital to meet costs associated with further exploration and drilling of the Horse Well Project.

STK coming off lows hit at the end of March but up 27.3% to 2.8c today. Looks like the Horse Well Project has potential, but there is still a lot of work to do.


----------



## greggles (9 June 2021)

Strickland Metals has announced that it has entered into a binding agreement with Renegade Exploration Limited (RNX) to acquire RNX's interest in the tenements that comprise the Yandal East Gold project. This will extend the Company's tenure of strike over the geologically significant Celia Shear zone to more than 100km.






This looks to be a nice strategic play by STK. This deal gives them a huge amount of ground at Yandal East. Doing this kind of deal with only $400,000 payable upfront is a good cash conservation strategy.

I think STK could be a nice long term play. It will be interesting to see what drilling uncovers at Yandal East.


----------



## Stockbailx (15 June 2021)

STK Aiming for new highs;
Strickland aims to deliver superior shareholder returns through discovery of “world-class” mineralised systems. The Company is focused on Gold and Copper, both of which are in high demand.






						Strickland Metals Limited
					






					www.stricklandmetals.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (23 June 2021)

Market sensitive announcement;
   Strickland Metals Limited (ASX: STK) – Reinstatement to Official Quotation Description The suspension of trading in the securities of Strickland Metals Limited (‘STK’)  will be lifted immediately, following the release by STK of an announcement regarding a capital raising and asset acquisition.
Trading has been assured back to Strickland Metals, they just might make their ambitious plans to get back on track to trading new highs..






						ASX Announcements / Investors / Strickland Metals Limited
					






					www.stricklandmetals.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (24 July 2021)

Things picking up for Strickland Metals. Since there announcement on the 19/7. I see things moving in there favor. Strong Market Cap $47m.






https://yourir.info/resources/f6f8a...tion_Programs_Commenced_at_Yandal_Project.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (25 July 2021)

After having a further insight into the STK chart. I think I see a cup formation (see above). So in may be a promising week for Stricklands. Working with some solid volume. Currently in the bull market, time to get on board...


----------



## Miner (9 September 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> STK Aiming for new highs;
> Strickland aims to deliver superior shareholder returns through discovery of “world-class” mineralised systems. The Company is focused on Gold and Copper, both of which are in high demand.
> 
> 
> ...



just keeping an eye on this after inundated mails .
"
Strickland aims to deliver superior shareholder returns through discovery of “world-class” mineralised systems. The Company is focused on Gold and Copper, both of which are in high demand." is an exciting qualitative and unmeasurable statement without giving any KPI how to achieve and in what terms. Sorry for my cynics.
Stochead has ramped the stock today however :








						Strickland launches major drilling next door to Rumble’s Earaheedy zinc-lead discovery - Stockhead
					

8,500m reverse circulation drill program has just kicked off at the flagship Yandal project, with a focus on the ‘Dusk til Dawn’ and ‘Iroquois’ targets.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## Miner (9 September 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> After having a further insight into the STK chart. I think I see a cup formation (see above). So in may be a promising week for Stricklands. Working with some solid volume. Currently in the bull market, time to get on board...



pardon me @Stockybailz 
Just developing an interest on STK and reading postings.
Where is the cup here (just because I am a slow learner from a novice earlier on charting) and only calfs but no bull (who do not produce)


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

This looks interesting.

Nearology + they've actually found something. 

Watch out.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

One of those situations where the stock opens wayyyy up and then traders cut and run leaving a bunch of punters without a chair. Or, it could have been longer term holders just took the opportunity to unload. Ugly candle at the moment, unless you owned it yesterday.


----------



## greggles (14 October 2021)

Castle Minerals making some gains today on the back of this announcement. Their tenement applications are just a little further to the east. The Earaheedy Basin looks like a very prospective area. Lots of success so far.

EDIT: "Were" making some gains. They are back to 1.6c now.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

greggles said:


> Castle Minerals making some gains today on the back of this announcement. Their tenement applications are just a little further to the east. The Earaheedy Basin looks like a very prospective area. Lots of success so far.
> 
> EDIT: "Were" making some gains. They are back to 1.6c now.




CDT still just holding up. I'm not sure if they've hit anything with their drilling yet?

It looks like you need to be along strike of the line between the Frere and Yelma formations to be in the hunt.

This is Castle's land with STKs (very roughly) in the blue box with where I approximate Iroquois to be compared to RTR and CDT's land.

So, Castle need to be aiming along that line I guess. Sioux looks to be just on it. Not sure what's special about that particular geology, haven't seen an explanation for it yet.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 December 2021)

30 November 2021
HIGH GRADE GOLD INTERSECTED AT DUSK TIL DAWN ON THE YANDAL BELT

NUMEROUS HIGH GRADE INTERCEPTS TO ALLOW RAPID REMODELLING OF MINERAL RESOURCE

Highlights 
• Excellent results returned from first drilling campaign at Dusk til Dawn
• Standout intercept in DTDR001 of 33m @ 3.6g/t Au from 61m
• Drilling confirms the Company’s new modelling of the gold mineralisation is correct
• Results open up two exciting ~10km corridors with up to twenty look-a-like targets

Any thoughts on latest data @greggles @Sean K ?
Was having a half hearted squiz at this and noticed they still have 3 ? drill assays outstanding which apparently, are due this month.

Chart looking ordinary but has at least filled the gap from the last pumpty humpty dumpty?
Not held, but will try to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> 30 November 2021
> HIGH GRADE GOLD INTERSECTED AT DUSK TIL DAWN ON THE YANDAL BELT
> 
> NUMEROUS HIGH GRADE INTERCEPTS TO ALLOW RAPID REMODELLING OF MINERAL RESOURCE




Some good results there. Looks like the current envelope is about 200x100x200 so going to be an OK deposit. Most of the grades are pretty low though. Will be interesting to see what the deeper holes bring back. 

Historic JORC was 5.7Mt@1.4g/t for 108K oz. That's about what 200x100x200 would get you. They'll need a few more of those to keep popping up on their already 603K ounces in that area.

I thought they were just running the nearology thing at the moment.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 December 2021)

Seems to have filled the gap and consolidated and braved the market whipsaws.
Not held. No money!🤐😅


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

Looks like they do have an extension of what RTR have to the north. Just not sure if it's anywhere near as large as their potential. Grades good but the widths not as great. Not sure what the current strike is of Iroquois.

Sitting on support at about 6c.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 February 2022)

Hmmm, I see more assay results are due mid Feb from the Dusk till Dawn/ Yandal gold project as reported on 17th Jan, 2022.

and
from 31st Jan, 2022 announcement
Highlights
• RC and Diamond rigs arrived on site
• Drilling underway on the Millrose resource expansion program

That big volume bar back in October is hard to ignore, imo.

It would seem they are quite busy and a decent flow of news is expected this year. 🧐


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> That big volume bar back in October is hard to ignore, imo.




That was the Earaheedy nearology thing. My guess is that it was cunning punters who were already set who sold into the not so cunning punters who bought the announcement. There's a bit of that going on. Happened with IBG when they announced the EXIM finance. Stock doubled on the day and then just got sold down. Not so cunning punters left without a chair.


----------



## finicky (15 February 2022)

Might have noticed that Gibb Diamonds (GIB) holds 20% of the tenement containing the Iroquois project. The 20% is free carried to completion of BFS.
They both have gold projects I see.
Cash $1m and 5m shares from Burgundy Diamond (BDM) likely to come in this March for GIB's diamond project. Another $4m and 7m shares to come to GIB march 2023 if BDM finally exercises option to buy.
GIB has a NT phosphate project it has scoped: 53mt @ 16% P2O5
GIB M.C = $14m
STK M.C = $82m


----------



## frugal.rock (23 February 2022)

"Updated Mineral Resource
Work is ongoing for the remodelling of the Dusk til Dawn Mineral Resource.
The existing resource stands at 3,495,600 tonnes at 1.0g/t Au for 108,900 ozs Au.

The Company believes that correctly orientating the mineralised plunge will
potentially lead to a material increase in both grade and tonnage.

The results of this remodelling should demonstrate the excellent potential to build a substantial mineralised inventory in the immediate surrounding region should the nearby ‘look-a-like’ targets also be mineralised.

This updated Mineral Resource is expected to be announced in early February 2022."

From the last quarterly,
31st Jan, 2022
I note the Mineral Resource update has not been announced yet, neither has the outstanding "Dusk till Dawn" assays, as mentioned in my last post.

I also note the SP has started ranging on low volumes the last few days. (Potentially due to RTR announcement on 21st Feb, STK prospect further NW along Earaheedy Basin strike.)


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2022)

Definitely got something like RTR's but is it the same potential dimensions?


----------



## frugal.rock (29 April 2022)

I've just remembered that there's 2 steaks in the fridge I should cook. STK ?
Might have steak and eggs for brekkie.
(Only Porterhouse cut though @barney )
My pick for May comp.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> I've just remembered that there's 2 steaks in the fridge I should cook. STK ?




You might be onto something here. 25m @ 5.1 g/t is outstanding. That hole was drilled 200m from another hole that delivered 55m @ 2.4 g/t and it appears that both holes have likely intersected the same main ore zone.

There could be a lot of gold under the ground here.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 April 2022)

I didn't mention that I think the chart actually looks like it might break out... FWIW.


----------

